# Another Project Completed!



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

:bouncy: This is Tree Farm by Edyta Sitar. I added borders to make the project bigger. It fits nicely on a twin bed now.

It was machine quilted by the Three Sisters, New Paris, Ind.

Sorry the picture is sideways. I don't know why they do that!


----------



## gardenmom (Dec 31, 2004)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That is really 'sharp' and all those points matching.
It's really impressive.


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

So beautiful!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Very nice. TFS


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Really pretty! I like the border you added.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow that is wonderful!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful colors! Looks like a lot of work, and it turned out beautiful.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely love it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love this pattern! You did a great job!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments! It looks nice on the bed too.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I really like the pattern and your colour choices. Very classy!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I LOVE this! 
What a great use for scraps!


----------

